# Colorful Nail Tutorial



## lolaB (Apr 21, 2010)

I found these pictures on my computer and thought I'd share. It's just a fun design that you can modify in any way you'd like.






Here's what we're going for:






Ignore the broken nail. I wish I'd known what I know now about fixing them lol!

Products I used:






Acrylic paints. You can get these at any art supply store. I like using these for my nails because they're water based, so if you make a mistake, you can just wipe it off without disturbing your polish base.






Glitter nail stripers. These have thin brushes that make it easy to be precise when adding glitter details.






Some nail brushes and a dotting tool. A toothpick can replace the dotting tool if you don't have one.

Step 1:






One coat of OPI Who Needs A Prince. The design's super busy, so I kept the base simple.

Step 2:






Apply 3 strokes in a sunburst on the corner of the nails. Practice your strokes on a piece of paper until you're comfortable and happy with how they look.

Step 3:






Add a contrasting color, framing the lines you already have.

Step 4:






Apply an accent color in the spaces.

Step 5:






Add some dots in descending size

Step 6:





Glitter!

And that's it. Leave out any steps you want, adjust it to your nail shape. It's super simple to change and make your own! I do this design a lot with different colors, less, more, and it always looks great, Have fun!











ETA: A top coat is paramount if you're using acrylic paints. If you don't protect your design, it'll just wash off!


----------



## Aprill (Apr 22, 2010)

Love it!!


----------



## AnnaKG00 (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeah, that's super pretty. I'm def. going to check out the Acrylic Paints.


----------



## emily_3383 (Apr 22, 2010)

wow this looks like fun. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Dalylah (Apr 22, 2010)

Very pretty, thanks for the tut!


----------



## Lucy (Apr 22, 2010)

amazing! thanks for posting


----------



## ~Kathrine~ (Apr 22, 2010)

So pretty!



love it! and great tut  thanks for posting


----------



## reesesilverstar (Apr 22, 2010)

This is really pretty! LIke the paints you used too.


----------



## PYNKiE (May 13, 2010)

So cute!!!


----------



## Bec688 (May 15, 2010)

That's awesome Lola! Thanks for sharing


----------

